# Completely missing fish



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

I had a firefish who was pretty timid to begin with. He was the oldest fish in the tank, probably almost 2 years and went through a move about 1.5 years ago. He usually hid under one rock but when he moved into some plants on the side of the aquarium I assumed it was because he hiding spot got kinda dug out. Then he would disappear and I would only see him occasionally and he didn't eat well.

Now he's totally gone. I haven't seen him in probably almost a week and with Christmas stuff I only just got a chance to search for him and he's not anywhere I would expect a lifeless fish to end up. But there is no way he was dead somewhere in view for any more than half a day, I would have seen him.

So my question is simply, could the fish, a couple of snails and a few crabs completely devour any trace of a fish in less than a day? Or should I worry about a dead fish still being in my tank somewhere?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No worries. Your CUC and Bristle Worms in the tank can take care of a fish really fast.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ They are also big time jumpers,do you have a tight fitting lid?2 of my fire fish jump out even with lid(not complete).


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

sorry to hear about your fire fish.


----------



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh I never thought of that, I have seen them jump out before and there is an opening for the hang over filter. But I don't see him around.

He didn't eat for days. He seemed interested but would ignore food right in front of his face so I think he just wasn't doing well.

Thanks guys.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

I seen a single crab eat a whole fish in under an hour. It dont take many to eat a fish. I even seen my sea urchin eat a whole fish in a few hours.


----------

